# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Chicago

## Rosemary

Or Chicago-esque.  We are making a quick trip to commemorate my sweethearts high school's  anniversary of 100 years of swimming.  Thursday we will stay in Wadsworth with friends.  Friday is the swim meet in Wilmette.  We need to leave first thing Saturday.  Is there a nice hotel anywhere close to OHare that is not an airport hotel?  We haven't been in a while.

----------


## Dennis

Rosemary,

There are several major chain hotels on River Road just east of O'Hare. I work very close to O'Hare so we recommend these to customers coming to see us:


Crowne Plaza O'Hare
Hilton Rosemont
Embassy Suites Rosemont
Doubletree O'Hare
InterContinental O'Hare

----------


## MIke R

wait a minute....hold the phone
 there buster



are you from Texas....  or Illinois????

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

I could claim Philly since I was born there.

----------


## MIke R

ah...forgot about that one

----------


## Dennis

Also, I lived in Olathe, KS for 10 months.

I'm not sure it shaped my life too much.

----------


## MIke R

I stopped there once to go to a place for ribs that was recommended to me on one of  my three drives to or from Colorado and NH..it was on that loop which goes around KC

----------


## MIke R

name just came to me

Jack Stack

----------


## Dennis

Don't know it.

This was a "buffer" for me between Philly and Houston.

I was...I guess..13 at the time?

I worked on eliminating "youse guys" and adding "y'all" to my lexicon.

----------


## MIke R

> I worked on eliminating "youse guys" and adding "y'all" to my lexicon.




I fought that with much vigor.....LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Thank youse all.

----------

